# Ebooks qui prennent plus de place sur iPad que dans iTunes



## PO_ (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas. J'ai environ 2000 eBooks (ePub)dans iTunes et dans mon iPad (64 Go). Pourquoi dans l'iPad ceux-ci occupent-ils 2,6 Go, alors que dans iTunes ou sur le disque dur ceux-ci n'occupent que 1,16 Go. 

Mon iPad étant quasiment plein à craquer, cette place perdue me gène considérablement ...

Merci à vous de me faire part de vos lumières


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2011)

tu vas me jeter des pierres, mais pourquoi se balader avec 2000 ebooks? pourquoi ne pas charger les quelques un que tu comptes lire, et les changer au fur et à mesure? Tu penses lire tes 2000 bouquins dans la journée?


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

Ne serait-ce pas du à une forme de décompression de ton Ebook sur iPad?


----------



## PO_ (25 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> tu vas me jeter des pierres, mais pourquoi se balader avec 2000 ebooks? pourquoi ne pas charger les quelques un que tu comptes lire, et les changer au fur et à mesure? Tu penses lire tes 2000 bouquins dans la journée?



Parce que j'en ai envie, tout simplement. De même que qu'ils sont tous également stockés dans mon Kindle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




Aitae a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas du à une forme de décompression de ton Ebook sur iPad?



Absolument. C'est en effet l'explication qui m'a été donnée il y a quelques jours sur MacBidouille.

Les ePub étant en fait des zip, ils apparaissent compressés dans iTunes, et décompressés dans l'iPaD.

merci à toi.


----------

